

Older generations adopting new technologies faster than young  - peter123
http://www.siliconvalley.com/news/ci_12159990?nclick_check=1

======
catfish
Me == 50

Twitter.

Is a real time revolution.

Twitter names are the gold rush. You kids better get in there and preserve
your spot. This is the best way I have ever seen to build a vertical slice of
30-50 thousand followers, without all the SEO/SEM, PPC, hoopla.

I am running multiple twitter accounts, using auto follow tools, auto content
tools, and cannot believe how much traffic to my sites it generates. Better
than PPC!!!

2 centavos deposited...

------
nopassrecover
It sounds like catch up on most of the examples given - if the total adoption
rates had been higher for older generations then they might have a point. As
it stands it seems as though a certain percentage of the total population are
the sort of people to adopt new technologies (well, in a reasonable time
frame) and younger people have reached this point quicker than older people.
It's kind of like observing the "late majority" in Moore's chasm after
everyone else has already jumped on board and then saying "look - the late
majority do love technology, maybe even more than everyone else".

